
Publishers should trust Facebook like drivers should trust Uber (pando) - elmar
https://redef.it/29g55ST
======
greenyoda
Note: Paywalled, and "web" link doesn't help.

~~~
elmar
I think it only works on mobile devices, sorry it's the best I have.

